# Things that suck



## thekidstable (Jan 21, 2011)

The movie _Toys. _It sucks. 

blah blah blah "came in at a bad time" blah blah "didn't try to understand" blah, no. This movie _is bad__.


_Guess who's cynical today (today? lol)??? Me, I am 


so anyways you're up, dramensions.
I also claim vacuums and whores and black holes (which I've heard tell, suck metaphorically) so go be cute somewhere else. Naw I kid, you can be cute here.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 21, 2011)

You suck. Toys was awesome.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 21, 2011)

Vacuum cleaners suck.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 21, 2011)

Black holes


Ex-boyfriends


Cancer


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 21, 2011)

Gravity

Pain

People dying way too young


----------



## thekidstable (Jan 22, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> You suck. Toys was awesome.



... I'll accept this. 



CastingPearls said:


> Cancer





BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Pain
> 
> People dying way too young



yeah :C


----------



## vinarian (Jan 22, 2011)

my vacuum doesn't suck, and that sucks!


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 22, 2011)

Gasline freeze-up.

Also, people who don't understand reciprocity. They claim perpetual victims status, even as they give nothing.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 22, 2011)

ex wives

that sensation you get when you're going to sneeze. so you look into a light or something bright to make you sneeze faster. then the sensation goes away and you don't sneeze making you feel unsatisfied.

when you hit your big toe on something.

shart

ferrets that steal your car keys when you need them the most leaving you to spend the next 20 minutes looking for their new hiding spot.

sparkly vampires


----------



## big_lad27 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll 2nd hitting your big toe, did it the other day, ouch!

Losing a my darts matches

Breaking bones when I fall whilst skating

Hard drive failure, worst thing ever


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 22, 2011)

Vampires. In the awesome sense.


----------



## frankman (Jan 22, 2011)

Genocide

Illinois Nazis

Most movies that target 15 year old girls (fuck you, traveling pantsies, teenage wereworf indian hack actor kids, 3d dancers in step up, discoball vampires, Ashton Kutcher in everything he does)

That blonde from Grey's Anatomy who was kind of hot back when Grey's Anatomy made sense, but now looks kind of douchy and plays in the most godawful movies where she ALWAYS ends up with a kid somehow.


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 22, 2011)

The Cricket


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 22, 2011)

frankman said:


> Illinois Nazis



Why just the ones from Illinois?


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 22, 2011)

In b4 "Things That Blow"


----------



## penguin (Jan 22, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> In b4 "Things That Blow"



I'll suck, you blow?


----------



## Dromond (Jan 23, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> Why just the ones from Illinois?



Because they are the worst.


----------



## ManBeef (Jan 23, 2011)

Spilling something on something you just washed... Grrr. Girls that do mind freak b.s. guys that claim to be "playas". My truck on the gas pumps tit... Shesh leeches, suction cups, that thing the dentist uses to remove drool during oral work.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 23, 2011)

Nothing good being on tv at the weekend....other than Football (Soccer, to you backward people across the water)


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 23, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> that thing the dentist uses to remove drool during oral work.


You should see what I use to control drooling during oral work.


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 23, 2011)

The Twilight movies!!!!
They suck BIG TIME!!!!!


----------



## JulieD (Jan 24, 2011)

I dont mean to sound redundant, but I too am going to say a vacuum...more particular MY vacuum. I have been fighting with it not picking up, and this afternoon I went ape-shit crazy on it. I figured I had 2 options, throw it out the window out in a rage of frustration, or tear it apart and see if its clogged some where...
Well I figured out the problem, which is that I have about 3 ft long of freakishly thick hair and my vacuum ended up with a hair ball in one of the hoses... I unclogged it and put it all back together and now my vacuum sucks like the best of them...yay!:happy:


----------



## ManBeef (Jan 24, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> You should see what I use to control drooling during oral work.



I'm afraid to...


----------



## Goreki (Jan 24, 2011)

My computer having issues running properly,
Not having anything interesting to read online,
My tiny, tiny, tiny bedroom,
Yo Mama.


----------



## thekidstable (Jan 24, 2011)

JulieD said:


> I dont mean to sound redundant, but I too am going to say a vacuum...more particular MY vacuum. I have been fighting with it not picking up, and this afternoon I went ape-shit crazy on it. I figured I had 2 options, throw it out the window out in a rage of frustration, or tear it apart and see if its clogged some where...
> Well I figured out the problem, which is that I have about 3 ft long of freakishly thick hair and my vacuum ended up with a hair ball in one of the hoses... I unclogged it and put it all back together and now my vacuum sucks like the best of them...yay!:happy:




ewwwwwwwwwwww =D


----------



## Twilley (Jan 24, 2011)

Small beds

Self-destructing personalities

Anxiety attacks


----------



## JulieD (Jan 25, 2011)

thekidstable said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwww =D



Hahahaha! Sorry, I didn't think about its ickiness before posting, I was just so damn excited I could actually vacuum, and that I fixed it! :blush:


----------



## cakeboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Sitting in a crowded ER waiting to see another doctor, who may or may not fix the agonizing and acute issue that brought me here four fucking days ago. Yes, doctors and nurses, I'm fat. NOT STUPID. *rages*


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 25, 2011)

cakeboy said:


> Sitting in a crowded ER waiting to see another doctor, who may or may not fix the agonizing and acute issue that brought me here four fucking days ago. Yes, doctors and nurses, I'm fat. NOT STUPID. *rages*



Yeah, that does suck. Hope everything is going to be OK.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jan 26, 2011)

government


----------



## Hole (Jan 27, 2011)

Cold doctors.


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 27, 2011)

Hole said:


> Cold doctors.



Yeah, especially if they have to do intimate tests!!!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 28, 2011)

Depends how hot the cold doctor is hehehe


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 28, 2011)

Huuuuunger.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 28, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Huuuuunger.



There should be a cat in the fridge. Help yourself.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 29, 2011)

*on my way to Playa Del Carmen..................and FORGOT MY CAMERA!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 29, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *on my way to Playa Del Carmen..................and FORGOT MY CAMERA!!!!!!!!*



LAME!!! Say hi to my tio nacho and my Tia Rosario!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 29, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> *EX WIVES*



Just in case anyone missed this... Also Quoted for truth!!!

Getting comfortable on the pot, then realizing there is no paper left on the roll


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 29, 2011)

someone not understanding you sucks.
diesease and sickness sucks.
cheating sucks.
making fun of someone sucks.
racism sucks.
people who put down bigger people suck.
liars suck
people who play with your head and use you suck.


er...that is all.lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 1, 2011)

*coming home from awesome vacations of relaxation and sunshine to freezing rain......and having to go to work the next day*


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 2, 2011)

That i have to work in an office all week when its about 40 degrees outside and i could be at the beach, pools etc


----------



## JayDanger (Feb 5, 2011)

-When you do something quasi-illegal and a cop you didn't notice is RIGHT THERE in front of you.

- When you find out the club you're performing at is a live action recreation of a Jersey Shore episode, complete with drunk juice head Ed Hardy-wearing motherfuckers and slutty drunk white girls screaming at each other in a peculiar language known only as "drunkbitchenese" complaining about how cold it is out (while they're dressed like they're filming the opening scenes of a porno) [sidenote: thursday sucked. Never again will I play a club in Woodbridge]

- When a girl you think you like turns out to only like you for your friends/career/money/house/family/everything but you.

- Women in general (no offense ladies)

- People who try to leech off your success/hard work.

- Finding out that people who talk like they're talented really suck.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 5, 2011)

JayDanger said:


> - Women in general (no offense ladies)



How is that not supposed to be offensive?




Listening to my roommate and his 8 guests screaming in the living room, blaring loud techno, and getting wasted while trying to study for a test. That sucks.


----------



## JayDanger (Feb 5, 2011)

Paquito said:


> How is that not supposed to be offensive?



1) I didn't mean it as a euphemism for oral sex. Though looking back it made me giggle a bit.

2) Because I didn't intend it to be targeted at any one woman, or as a comment encompassing every single solitary woman in the world. Just the concept of women in general. 

Hopefully that made me look like less of an asshole. It's my first day back... some slack would be nice lol.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 5, 2011)

JayDanger said:


> 1) I didn't mean it as a euphemism for oral sex. Though looking back it made me giggle a bit.
> 
> 2) Because I didn't intend it to be targeted at any one woman, or as a comment encompassing every single solitary woman in the world. Just the concept of women in general.
> 
> Hopefully that made me look like less of an asshole. It's my first day back... some slack would be nice lol.


It doesn't but thanks for the clarification.


----------



## cakeboy (Feb 6, 2011)

Eating my first solid food meal in days, due to a raging bitch of a dental issue, and finding that I've run out of Mrs. Dash table blend. I put that shit on everything!


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 6, 2011)

My social life and the fact that I have no funds to fund it.


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 6, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> My social life and the fact that I have no funds to fund it.



_Awww, you broke?_

*Me too. It really effin' sucks!!!*

My poor heart reaches out to you.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 6, 2011)

No pictures of Lovelocs. That sucks.


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 7, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> No pictures of Lovelocs. That sucks.



May hafta do something about that...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 7, 2011)

Misogyny.
Racism.
Hyde Park.

Oh, my bad, the last one is just a synonym for the first two.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 7, 2011)

You forgot xenophobia and willful disregard of power imbalances embedded in the status quo. 

-Rusty
(friendly amendment)


----------



## Zowie (Feb 7, 2011)

Does anyone even enjoy HydePark? Or are you all out to get willfully butthurted?


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 7, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Does anyone even enjoy HydePark? Or are you all out to get willfully butthurted?


It's useful mental exercise. 
Also handy to clarify how someone who's taken in interest in you (or vice versa) thinks. 

-Rusty


----------



## Zowie (Feb 7, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> It's useful mental exercise.
> Also handy to clarify how someone who's taken in interest in you (or vice versa) thinks.
> 
> -Rusty



That's very true. I'm a professional post stalker.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 7, 2011)

Zowie said:


> That's very true. I'm a professional post stalker.


Really?

-Rusty 
(only an amateur at this)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 7, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> You forgot xenophobia and willful disregard of power imbalances embedded in the status quo.
> 
> -Rusty
> (friendly amendment)



I kind of thought those two were covered under "racism," but yeah, you're spot on with that.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 7, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> It's useful mental exercise.
> Also handy to clarify how someone who's taken in interest in you (or vice versa) thinks.
> 
> -Rusty





Zowie said:


> That's very true. I'm a professional post stalker.



I do the same thing. Very enlightening.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 8, 2011)

Your Mom.










someone had to say it :happy:


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 8, 2011)

Driving really sucks. I remember when I got my first car at 16 and I used to love to drive. Now I hate it!


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 8, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Your Mom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahaha!!! stupid needing to spread rep around nonsense!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 9, 2011)

Having to drop $170 on a new car battery.




but thankful that it was all that my car needed
( I love you Blueberry! - now be good)


----------



## Dromond (Feb 10, 2011)

Having my wife stuck at work because the damn Interstate highway closed due to snow.

Two fricking inches of snow.

Alabamans lose their marbles at the slightest hint of snow. :doh:


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 10, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Having to drop $170 on a new car battery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$170?!?!?!?! Do you drive a semi?


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 10, 2011)

BigChaz said:


> $170?!?!?!?! Do you drive a semi?



$130 - battery

20 something -installation

taxes


----------

